# Anyone experience dry cm near end of tww and got bfp?



## MNgirl1991

Hey guys ! I'm brand new to this site. I've been lurking a little for the past couple months and decided to stop being alone in this and made an account! Currently I am 12dpo and my cm has yet to show. I usually "dry up" the day before my period so I'm kind of thinking I'm out for this month but wanted to see if anyone actually got a bfp after not having any cm? Also, usually my bbs are super sore and irritated a week before my period and they haven't been sore at all. Possible symptom? I'd appreciate a buddy or two in this :) tia!


----------



## whitglass

I was so so dry the week leading up my BFP. No cm at all however I felt very wet, like a humid feeling constantly down there.


----------



## MNgirl1991

whitglass said:


> I was so so dry the week leading up my BFP. No cm at all however I felt very wet, like a humid feeling constantly down there.

I've felt the same way! I keep expecting to wipe a lot of cm out down there because it feels wet but there's nothing there. Glad to know there's a little hope! Thank you :)


----------



## MNgirl1991

Anyone else?


----------



## macydarling

A friend of mine on here had that a couple cycles ago. She got her bfp! She was actually worried she was out because she had read that in early pg you have a lot of cm. I hope it is a good sign for you!

Also we are really close in our cycles! I am (I think) 11dpo today!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Awesome! Glad that I could possibly be in the game still! My af is due in 2 days and so far no symptoms of her. We can be waiting buddies for the short time that's left! Lol


----------



## macydarling

Cycle buddies, yay! My AF was due Monday but I think I ovulated late (first cycle using opks so Idk when I usually O) so she may not be late after all. FX!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Do you usually have a pretty regular cycle? If so then you may very well be late. :) mine are ALWAYS 28-29 day cycles and I always O between cd13 and cd15. So it's easy to just be intimate for that entire week and have a good chance of conceiving. So hoping this is the month!


----------



## k8ywalsh

I am experiencing the same thing! I wipe and there is nothing, but I feel wet (although, it is humid here today). AF is expected on Saturday and I tested 2 days ago with a BFN, but now I am a little more hopeful!! I have also had A LOT of heartburn, but my breasts are not sore at all. I thought I might be sick because I have been sniffly and have and a higher temperature than normal (98.1-99.4), and I have felt a bit dizzy, but I do not really feel sick.

Anyone else experience these same symptoms before a BFP?

Keep me updated, and baby dust to you all!!


----------



## MNgirl1991

k8ywalsh said:


> I am experiencing the same thing! I wipe and there is nothing, but I feel wet (although, it is humid here today). AF is expected on Saturday and I tested 2 days ago with a BFN, but now I am a little more hopeful!! I have also had A LOT of heartburn, but my breasts are not sore at all. I thought I might be sick because I have been sniffly and have and a higher temperature than normal (98.1-99.4), and I have felt a bit dizzy, but I do not really feel sick.
> 
> Anyone else experience these same symptoms before a BFP?
> 
> Keep me updated, and baby dust to you all!!

Yours sounds exactly like mine :) hopefully we both get our bfps this time!!


----------



## k8ywalsh

MNgirl1991 said:


> Yours sounds exactly like mine :) hopefully we both get our bfps this time!!

I'll keep my fingers crossed and let you know, and you let me know too!


----------



## macydarling

Yep, this is the latest I have ever been! I am quite bloated today though which always happens the day before af so she may come tomorrow. :nope:


----------



## k8ywalsh

macydarling said:


> Yep, this is the latest I have ever been! I am quite bloated today though which always happens the day before af so she may come tomorrow. :nope:

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## k8ywalsh

So it is a BFN for me. AF still hasn't shown up yet, but I have a feeling she will arrive soon.


----------



## macydarling

It isnt over til she shows. Im still getting bfn as well. :(


----------



## k8ywalsh

macydarling said:


> It isnt over til she shows. Im still getting bfn as well. :(

Thanks! I just got a little bit of brown, not full AF yet, but that is usually how it starts. I keep on hoping it is implantation bleeding, but I am really grasping at straws, lol


----------



## keepholdingon

AF is due for me on Sept 14/15, after suspected O my CM has gone from creamy to dry to lotiony to dry and now it's back to creamy/lotiony. 

Dear body,
Cut. It. Out. 

Hate that all these pregnancy symptoms/feelings are the same as what happens before AF lol


----------



## Perla10022

AF is due for me the 12th & I feel wretched! I have had the usual AF/PG symptoms before but this time I am weak & exhausted. Feels like I took a Benadryl but didn't sleep. BFN this morning, I know, too early but it's my vice :) 

Babydust!


----------



## MNgirl1991

Well she hasn't reared her ugly head yet. Officially 15dpo and absolutely no pms symptoms. I haven't been late in 6 months so hopefully af stays away! How about you gals?


----------



## macydarling

AF got me last night, 5 days late. FX for you girls!


----------



## k8ywalsh

MNgirl1991 said:


> Well she hasn't reared her ugly head yet. Officially 15dpo and absolutely no pms symptoms. I haven't been late in 6 months so hopefully af stays away! How about you gals?

AF got me, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## MNgirl1991

k8ywalsh said:


> MNgirl1991 said:
> 
> 
> Well she hasn't reared her ugly head yet. Officially 15dpo and absolutely no pms symptoms. I haven't been late in 6 months so hopefully af stays away! How about you gals?
> 
> AF got me, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that! Hopefully October will be your lucky month! I haven't seen af yet. Testing in the morning!


----------



## MNgirl1991

macydarling said:


> AF got me last night, 5 days late. FX for you girls!

Dang it! Sorry to hear hun. Great, now I'm nervous. If af got you so late I feel less confident :(


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

well, I was lurking.....now I need to know what happens. lol


----------



## 6footnoodle

haha I'm lurking too. Good luck. Hoping you get your bfp :) I am aslo pretty dry and expecting AF sunday. Now I wait.


----------



## lysrae

I am lurking as well..lol Im due for af on Sat.. I hate this waiting game especially with all the symptoms! :coffee: 


:dust:


----------



## sppmom

im joining the lurking party... :)

I supposed to af by now, but nothing. I tested yesterday and the day before, but BFN. so im testing again tomorrow but hope to see some BFP from you ladies.. heheh


----------

